# Slotless racing like you have never seen



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Yup mag racers

http://www.magracing.co.uk/


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Luf (oldslotracer.com) is working on this in Vancouver. It's interesting but I will stick with my "slot" cars. I just can't help but think that if you go to this it's a short step to going to RC. One of the things I like about "slot" cars is that you have to constrain yourself based on the track. But the technology is great, don't get me wrong!


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

That's pretty awesome


----------

